# Breeding supplies and techniques



## arlockff (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, so I have had my rb breed a couple times (every two weeks or so), but only a few are still alive. I live on campus and my house if about 40 miles away so my mom has separated a couple babies. Only five are still alive but in the same tank with the parents (about 3-4 weeks old). I want to set up a tank for them at my dorm and was wondering what water parameters would be good for these little guys and what I should do to keep them alive.









I am also going to get another tank so that I can try breeding the next batch of eggs. I have been reading A LOT of topics on what to set up and the picture above is what I got so far. It is a 20 gallon with a sponge filter and heater. I got a bunch of brine shrimp and already know how to hatch those real well. But I am still wondering what water parameters I need to get this set up. I also need to know how to keep the tank clean for the little guys.

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Ammonia 0 Nitrites 0 Nitrates no higher than 10ppm, the cleaner the water the better. Good luck.


----------



## arlockff (Jan 16, 2008)

StryfeMP said:


> Ammonia 0 Nitrites 0 Nitrates no higher than 10ppm, the cleaner the water the better. Good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

arlockff said:


> Ok, so I have had my rb breed a couple times (every two weeks or so), but only a few are still alive. I live on campus and my house if about 40 miles away so my mom has separated a couple babies. Only five are still alive but in the same tank with the parents (about 3-4 weeks old). I want to set up a tank for them at my dorm and was wondering what water parameters would be good for these little guys and what I should do to keep them alive.
> 
> View attachment 162535
> 
> ...


Much simpler to use water from mother tank.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

That is true that it's easier to use water from the mother tank, but then again how clean is the mother's tank water? Fry need the best water params possible, cleanest water, and using mother tank water will have already built up some ammonia, nitrites, and/or nitrates.


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

i have a question about breeding. I have 4 rbp in a 55g and they are about 3-4 inches from head to tail, and one of the smaller ones seems like it is pregnant. theres another bulge behind the stomach in front of the anal fin and it has been there for a couple days. i know the different between them looking full and this different bulge, but my concern is they are awfuly small and i didnt think they could carry eggs this young? it also seems to like to stay in this one certain area but doesnt look dark or anything. could there be any disease or something it could have? i will post a pic tomorrow of the piranha and start getting a lil 10 gallon going just in case..thks


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

fishloaf666 said:


> i have a question about breeding. I have 4 rbp in a 55g and they are about 3-4 inches from head to tail, and one of the smaller ones seems like it is pregnant. theres another bulge behind the stomach in front of the anal fin and it has been there for a couple days. i know the different between them looking full and this different bulge, but my concern is they are awfuly small and i didnt think they could carry eggs this young? it also seems to like to stay in this one certain area but doesnt look dark or anything. could there be any disease or something it could have? i will post a pic tomorrow of the piranha and start getting a lil 10 gallon going just in case..thks


Could be a parasite...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

constipation haahah no seriously hahahah its only funny cause its true hahahahaha


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

StryfeMP said:


> That is true that it's easier to use water from the mother tank, but then again how clean is the mother's tank water? Fry need the best water params possible, cleanest water, and using mother tank water will have already built up some ammonia, nitrites, and/or nitrates.


It is best to use water from the parent tank at first so the fry don't die due to shock of different water parameters, but then when you do water changes every day like you should they will be in clean water in no time


----------

